# Mi aiutate?



## Soloconilcuore (10 Dicembre 2017)

Amici cari 
Vorrei un piccolo aiutino, in quando in questo momento sono privo di idee .
Un amico del forum , giustamente mi ha fatto presente che il mio nick ( non se Po leggere ) infatti è stato scelto da me in un momento in cui veramente credevo di essere solo . Ma oggi non è cosi, anzi non lo sono mai stato grazie a voi, e soprattutto ai miei figli.
Perplesso mi ha dato la possibilità di cambiare ,  vorrei solo sostituire ( per sempre ) e rimanere  ( solo............. )
grazie in anticipo .

Nb
Non so se ho scritto nella sezione giusta,
Se ho sbagliato mi scuso a priori.


----------



## ologramma (10 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Amici cari
> Vorrei un piccolo aiutino, in quando in questo momento sono privo di idee .
> Un amico del forum , giustamente mi ha fatto presente che il mio nick ( non se Po leggere ) infatti è stato scelto da me in un momento in cui veramente credevo di essere solo . Ma oggi non è cosi, anzi non lo sono mai stato grazie a voi, e soprattutto ai miei figli.
> Perplesso mi ha dato la possibilità di cambiare ,  vorrei solo sostituire ( per sempre ) e rimanere  ( solo............. )
> ...


non è meglio :solononpersempre


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2017)

Megliosolo :up:


----------



## ologramma (10 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Megliosolo :up:


almeno il mio è una speranza di un nuovo domani


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Amici cari
> Vorrei un piccolo aiutino, in quando in questo momento sono privo di idee .
> Un amico del forum , giustamente mi ha fatto presente che il mio nick ( non se Po leggere ) infatti è stato scelto da me in un momento in cui veramente credevo di essere solo . Ma oggi non è cosi, anzi non lo sono mai stato grazie a voi, e soprattutto ai miei figli.
> Perplesso mi ha dato la possibilità di cambiare ,  vorrei solo sostituire ( per sempre ) e rimanere  ( solo............. )
> ...


 perché vuoi tenere "solo", sei fissato . Bobby Solo:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2017)

Mmmmm....

SoloalSole?


----------



## Divì (11 Dicembre 2017)

AsSolo


----------



## Lostris (11 Dicembre 2017)

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Soloconilcuore [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Solobagaglioamano[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Solocomplimenti[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Soloconme[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Soloperstarbene

[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> almeno il mio è una speranza di un nuovo domani


grazie


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Dicembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mmmmm....
> 
> SoloalSole?


Non è male


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché vuoi tenere "solo", sei fissato . Bobby Solo:rotfl:


no no , infatti credo che anche i vecchi post verranno sosituiti con il nuovo nick ?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Dicembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Soloconilcuore [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Solobagaglioamano[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Solocomplimenti[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Soloconme[/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


ottimo spunto , mi piace ( soloperstarbene,
Soloconilcuore )


----------



## Lostris (11 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> no no , infatti credo che anche i vecchi post verranno sosituiti con il nuovo nick ?


Sì, cambiano anche i vecchi post


----------



## MariLea (11 Dicembre 2017)

Solomon

(Solomon Cutner pianista inglese)
(Solomon Guggenheim museum )


----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Amici cari
> Vorrei un piccolo aiutino, in quando in questo momento sono privo di idee .
> Un amico del forum , giustamente mi ha fatto presente che il mio nick ( non se Po leggere ) infatti è stato scelto da me in un momento in cui veramente credevo di essere solo . Ma oggi non è cosi, anzi non lo sono mai stato grazie a voi, e soprattutto ai miei figli.
> Perplesso mi ha dato la possibilità di cambiare ,  vorrei solo sostituire ( per sempre ) e rimanere  ( solo............. )
> ...


Secondo me non devi cambiare il Nick ma l'avatar

Solo per sempre va bene (in fin dei conti lo siamo un po tutti), è l'avatar che testimonia un approccio negativo a questa solitudine

E invece la solitudine è anche bella, se vissuta bene

Questo è il mio consiglio


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me non devi cambiare il Nick ma l'avatar
> 
> Solo per sempre va bene (in fin dei conti lo siamo un po tutti), è l'avatar che testimonia un approccio negativo a questa solitudine
> 
> ...


Bella idea !


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## Skorpio (11 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13389


Fossi in lui sceglierei questo ... 

Grazie di avermi riportato al ricordo di una musica (e di uno spot) che evoca solitudine......

[video=youtube;E26rtfrN1nw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E26rtfrN1nw[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

SoloSesso.

Almeno vai sul sicuro che le donne del forum. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> SoloSesso.
> 
> Almeno vai sul sicuro che le donne del forum. :rotfl:


Solo cappuccini :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo cappuccini :rotfl:


viziosa! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> viziosa! :rotfl:


Per te...di soia o mandorle :mexican:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te...di soia o mandorle :mexican:


Il pensiero è altamente apprezzato ma preferisco sempre un buon caffè. Amaro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il pensiero è altamente apprezzato ma preferisco sempre un buon caffè. Amaro.


:bacio:


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Amici cari
> Vorrei un piccolo aiutino, in quando in questo momento sono privo di idee .
> Un amico del forum , giustamente mi ha fatto presente che il mio nick ( non se Po leggere ) infatti è stato scelto da me in un momento in cui veramente credevo di essere solo . Ma oggi non è cosi, anzi non lo sono mai stato grazie a voi, e soprattutto ai miei figli.
> Perplesso mi ha dato la possibilità di cambiare ,  vorrei solo sostituire ( per sempre ) e rimanere  ( solo............. )
> ...


bobby


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me non devi cambiare il Nick ma l'avatar
> 
> Solo per sempre va bene (in fin dei conti lo siamo un po tutti), è l'avatar che testimonia un approccio negativo a questa solitudine
> 
> ...


skorpio
Solo per sempre non va bene , 
Quello lo è stato per un lungo periodo,
Ora ho detto basta a me stesso. 
Basta tristezza, e giunto il momento di rialzarsi, per i miei figli in primis .
Anche l'avatar non si può vedere .
Ho voglia di risalire, ho voglia di vivere .
Certo che il nick, e l'avatar sono stronzate,
Ma è un buon inizio 
Quello che è importante è quello che sento dentro.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (11 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13388


mi piace questa brunetta 
Soloconilcuore
Che dici ?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> mi piace questa brunetta
> Soloconilcuore
> Che dici ?


Bello!


----------



## Frithurik (11 Dicembre 2017)

_*Narwain* (Nuovo Sole_ )

_*Ennòn (*Nato di Nuovo)_


----------



## Soloconilcuore (12 Dicembre 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> _*Narwain* (Nuovo Sole_ )
> 
> _*Ennòn (*Nato di Nuovo)_


frithurik come stai ?
E da tanto che non vedo i tuoi interventi.
E un piacere leggerti.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2017)

alla fine che s'è deciso per il nuovo nick?


----------



## MariLea (14 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> alla fine che s'è deciso per il nuovo nick?


Nelle more... non è che mi toglieresti lo spazio tra Mari e Lea?
Grazie!


----------



## MariLea (14 Dicembre 2017)

Già fatto? 
stragrazie [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] :strepitoso:


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2017)

MariLea ha detto:


> Già fatto?
> stragrazie @_perplesso_ :strepitoso:


prego


----------



## Soloconilcuore (14 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> alla fine che s'è deciso per il nuovo nick?


ciao perplesso 
Ho Deciso, il nuovo nick ( soloconilcuore )
quando vuoi, grazie mille


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2017)

fatto


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Dicembre 2017)

soloconilcuore ha detto:


> Amici cari
> Vorrei un piccolo aiutino, in quando in questo momento sono privo di idee .
> Un amico del forum , giustamente mi ha fatto presente che il mio nick ( non se Po leggere ) infatti è stato scelto da me in un momento in cui veramente credevo di essere solo . Ma oggi non è cosi, anzi non lo sono mai stato grazie a voi, e soprattutto ai miei figli.
> Perplesso mi ha dato la possibilità di cambiare ,  vorrei solo sostituire ( per sempre ) e rimanere  ( solo............. )
> ...


HanSolo. Molto meglio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> fatto


pensavo e se invece di Ginevra65 cambiassi in ......... (senza numero)

 perchè quando lo leggo mi viene da pensare ginevra69 che non è molto carino. Lo penso solo io?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pensavo e se invece di Ginevra65 cambiassi in ......... (senza numero)
> 
> perchè quando lo leggo mi viene da pensare ginevra69 che non è molto carino. Lo penso solo io?


È meglio che lasci 65....


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È meglio che lasci 65....


 e solo ginevra no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pensavo e se invece di Ginevra65 cambiassi in ......... (senza numero)
> 
> perchè quando lo leggo mi viene da pensare ginevra69 che non è molto carino. Lo penso solo io?


69 attirerebbe più materia prima. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 69 attirerebbe più materia prima. :rotfl:


  è vorrei levare il numero proprio per evitare collegamenti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è vorrei levare il numero proprio per evitare collegamenti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


devo ricordarti che Ginevra era una traditrice? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e solo ginevra no?


E perché no..


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> devo ricordarti che Ginevra era una traditrice? :rotfl:


non l'ho scelto a caso


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non l'ho scelto a caso


in effetti non ho letto la tua storia. Si è riempito di traditori. Una volta erano di più i traditi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in effetti non ho letto la tua storia. Si è riempito di traditori. Una volta erano di più i traditi.


Non guardare il passato, goditi il presente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non guardare il passato, goditi il presente


e' un invito?


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2017)

gli è che nel database del forum c'è una utente Ginevra, quindi non potrei accontentarti [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION]


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in effetti non ho letto la tua storia. Si è riempito di traditori. Una volta erano di più i traditi.


 stiamo lavorando attivamente alla pulizia etnica


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che nel database del forum c'è una utente Ginevra, quindi non potrei accontentarti [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION]


e va beh mi tengo il 65:mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e' un invito?


cos'altro


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cos'altro


 arrivo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> arrivo...


aspetto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aspetto


un' altra cazzara. Non rispondi ai PM.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un' altra cazzara. Non rispondi ai PM.


se li mandi rispondo.
Avrai sbagliato destinataria, a me nulla è arrivato, cazzaro


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se li mandi rispondo.
> Avrai sbagliato destinataria, a me nulla è arrivato, cazzaro



e come sempre avevo ragione io. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e come sempre avevo ragione io. :rotfl:


 mi stai dando della stordita?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi stai dando della stordita?


Non ci casco. Avevo ragione io e basta. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ci casco. Avevo ragione io e basta. :rotfl:


non ti spieghi, ti dai ragione da solo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ti spieghi, ti dai ragione da solo


io so. 
E poi si sente quel particolare stridio delle tue mani su dei vetri fino qua. :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io so.
> E poi si sente quel particolare stridio delle tue mani su dei vetri fino qua. :rotfl:


impossibile, mi sono armata di ventose:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> impossibile, mi sono armata di ventose:rotfl::rotfl:


no bastano. Si sente lo stesso. :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2017)

ah [MENTION=4738]OcchiVerdi[/MENTION] alias occhionibelli 
ma le ciapi tutte ste utentesse 
ma Eliade ? ce lo sa ? :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah @_OcchiVerdi_ alias occhionibelli
> ma le ciapi tutte ste utentesse
> ma Eliade ? ce lo sa ? :rotfl:


Non mettere in giro false verità. Non ho "ciapato" nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non mettere in giro false verità. Non ho "ciapato" nessuno.


ma potresti :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma potresti :rotfl:


Tu mi lusinghi.


----------

